# Dogs jumping on people



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

I read this post below on another type forum. Has anyone tried this to stop dogs from jumping on people.. is that ok to do??


In order to avoid him to jump on people (most annoying when wet & dirty), teach him immediately not to do it. How ? Simple : when the pup wants to jump on you, gently take him by his front paws, and slowly and gently flip him over on his back until he reaches the floor (slowly - gently, I insist), this with the order you want him to register, like "No" or "No Jump...", you will do this a while, and he will quickly learn not to do it anymore, dogs hate to be "dropped" on their back...


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

What would you do if the dog jumped on you and came off before you grabbed the front paws


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol, that sounds like a great way to hurt you and your dog when the dog loses balance and starts thrashing. If you don't want it to jump, teach it a sit command and tell it what you want. I swear there's a new peice of "advice" every month. I don't know what wanna be "whisperers" come up with them, but they need to stop. Psh, gently set the dog on its back my butt.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Flip him?? Uh no I don't see the point in that. Here is a thread on it 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-theory-methods/529610-jumping-up.html

There is a link I posted on the Squeezy Paw thing...in a nut shell the dog jumps up you grab his paws and apply gentle pressure, release and tell the dog OFF and or Sit.


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Pax8 said:


> Lol, that sounds like a great way to hurt you and your dog when the dog loses balance and starts thrashing. If you don't want it to jump, teach it a sit command and tell it what you want. I swear there's a new peice of "advice" every month. I don't know what wanna be "whisperers" come up with them, but they need to stop. Psh, gently set the dog on its back my butt.


I did not think was safe, just wondered if even had any merit. I don't get a new pup for a few weeks.. I never said was advice just what I read on another forum.


Will read the link posted, thanks


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Flip him?? Uh no I don't see the point in that. Here is a thread on it
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-theory-methods/529610-jumping-up.html
> 
> There is a link I posted on the Squeezy Paw thing...in a nut shell the dog jumps up you grab his paws and apply gentle pressure, release and tell the dog OFF and or Sit.


 
That does sound like a solution, until someone corrects me again :laugh:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well your making good choices already, if something sounds kinda crazy...check it out!
So think first, then act can't do better that that.


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

There is no set "technique". Its more like "What works for you and your dog".

My dog - no matter how happy - knows better than to jump on Daddy and put muddy paws on daddy's expensive Helly Hansen jacket. But he does not think twice to give an enthusiastic-paws-on-jacket welcome to my wife.

And yes, dog is bonded to me, not wife.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

gsforever said:


> I did not think was safe, just wondered if even had any merit. I don't get a new pup for a few weeks.. I never said was advice just what I read on another forum.
> 
> 
> Will read the link posted, thanks


Oh, don't worry, I knew it wasn't your advice, it's just something you've read about. I just get snarky about ridiculous methods like this because I hear so many stupid ways of stopping jumping when teaching classes. It all ranges from screaming in the dog's face to biting its ear to shoving it in the chest to throwing a can of beans at the dog. You hear some crazy stuff from the general public.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Baillif said:


> What would you do if the dog jumped on you and came off before you grabbed the front paws


Of course you know there is always "that guy!" 

Redirect, I would tap my chest to get my baby girl (Boxer) "to" bounce off my chest. It was cute in the beginning...then she added a running start and used my chest for a spring board! AT 35 pounds it was still cute at 65lbs ...not so much!

So I redirected... when she got close, I would swing my arm before she hit and she would do a 360 in the air right in front of me at chest height! Then I got her to break right or break left! Guess I could have just taught her...uh, NO.

But in any case, I don't see the "squeezy" paw thing as a big deal "most" dogs are kinda slow, big targets when it comes to jumping.

I tend to think most people are capable of doing the "squeezy paw" thing. What is it you see??


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Dog jumping on me ....either a half nelson...or a sleeper hold....3 jumps max.


SuperG


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I mean I was just curious what someones answer to that question would be. If I was going to use that technique I'd go get the dogs paws anyway and then hold them even if he came off before I could get them to teach him the consequence for his action was not avoidable.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Baillif said:


> I mean I was just curious what someones answer to that question would be. If I was going to use that technique I'd go get the dogs paws anyway and then hold them even if he came off before I could get them to teach him the consequence for his action was not avoidable.


If that's the only method being used, that's the only way I could think of to enforce it. Every time the paws touch, the dog gets the punishment whether it took its paws off before you could grab it or not. Otherwise, the dog just finds a loophole in the method where all it has to do is be faster than your hands. Not a good bet for the human with most dogs.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

With sailor in the beginning I would just do a simple "uh uh!" And turn my back on him. He learned. Captain doesn't jump too much but the 2 x he has done it I used the same method I did with Sailor. Works for us. Captain doesn't jump on me anymore. Or anyone for that matter. It does depend on the dog though. 90% of the dogs I have come across! this method works. I have had a couple of dogs that just don't get it and they need a little extra to teach them not to jump. I haven't tried the holding the paws method and flipping them. As a matter of fact, I had never heard of that before.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

The flipping the dog thing is "flat out insane!" Someone asked because they heard about it on another board. That's not really in play here.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Baillif said:


> I mean I was just curious what someones answer to that question would be. If I was going to use that technique I'd go get the dogs paws anyway and then hold them even if he came off before I could get them to teach him the consequence for his action was not avoidable.


Aww...now I understand what you're saying! 

You mean, the dog literally bounces up and then down, too quickly for someone to grab their paws??

I think your overthinking it this time. Family pets are usually kinda slow jumpers for the most part, they aren't in a hurry to get out of there, so most anyone can grab their paws.

Most of the time the dogs that are prone to doing that, like to try and dig in also! Big fat paws waiting to be grabbed. At any rate I think that would be the type of dog behaviour, this would be geared towards.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I've seen plenty of small squirrely ones that will go in and tag you with their front feet and bounce off. None of them have been shepherds though.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

OK I can see that, "squeezy paw' has a type of dog that it works best on! Preferably big and slow! 

Be pretty to tough to do that on a Jack Russell to name one. Those guys barely know what gravity is! 

Oh well not one technique works on all dogs! Thanks.


----------

